# Identical buns - telling them apart?



## LolaPixie (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello! We just added two Netherland Dwarfs to our family - sisters from a friend's unplanned litter. They are sweet as pie, only problem is Lola and Pixie are identical, solid black twins! I have no idea which is which! 

What are some things I can do to tell them apart? I am sure over time they will develop personalities that will differentiate them, but for now I need something. Can bunnies wear collars? Hah. I don't know...I'm at a loss! :help: 

Here are pictures of Pixie and Lola yesterday when we brought them home (and my 4 year old daughter).


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 22, 2014)

Collars are not safe for rabbits and a harness should not be worn unattended. 

Getting them tattooed would be a good, and permanent way to ID them. It can be easily done when they are spayed, but it can also be done by a breeder at any time. Vets tend to tattoo for ID, and usually have a set letter/number combination that they use so it can be traced. A breeder can tattoo anything (within reason), so you could do a name if you wanted. 

For now, you can try cutting some fur in a different spot on each of them. You do need to monitor them as it will grow back. 
Writing in the ear with a sharpie can also work, but again it would need to be done on a regular basis as it does wear off. 

Do either of them have any markings? Even if it is a bit of white on the belly, or a different pattern in the fur, just something that one has that the other doens't. It might not be much, but can give you a way to tell them apart when you need to. 

Since they are young, and living together, you should check their sexes often. Rabbits can be tricky to sex and it's not uncommon for them to 'change' sex. This is especially important if they are living together as rabbits can breed quite young and you want to avoid that. 

I do know it can be tricky to tell some rabbits apart. I have 2 Tans that look the same, so it can be hard to tell them apart in photos (they don't live together and have different personalities, so it's easy in person). Since they do have different personalities, it does affect them in photos, so I can mostly tell them apart. Both at tattooed, so that can help too if I can see the tattoo.


----------



## majorv (Mar 22, 2014)

How old are they? They don't have the dwarf head yet so I'm just wondering if that's their breed.


----------



## LolaPixie (Mar 22, 2014)

They are 9 weeks old.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 22, 2014)

Very cute. I'd mark the inside of the ear with a sharpie. Once they get their personality going it won't be any trouble telling them apart.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 22, 2014)

Even the cat breakaway collars would be dangerous?

Tattoos are an old way of showing a dog/cat is spayed or neutered. All the clinics Ive worked at did not tattoo. You would have to call around to find a vet that might be able to. If you are worried about it hurting there is a spray that woman use on their legs for waxing and it has a numbing ingredient in it. Breeders that use it say their bunnies dont even flinch


----------



## Azerane (Mar 22, 2014)

When I had Bandit neutered they tattooed in his ear to say that he had been done, they also gave him an ear tattoo for his microchip too.

Something as simple as some texta in the ear of one of them could do the trick.


----------



## LolaPixie (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks all! They've only been with us for a few days and I am already getting better at telling them apart. First, I clipped Pixie's nails (still need to do Lola's) and then I marked an "L" in Lola's ear with a sharpie. But come to find out, Pixie is a total sweetheart and Lola is a turd! LOL She is just more high strung, she is a jumper (jumped out of their pen several times), and doesn't tolerate being held very long (however, she is very patient with my 4 year old and doesn't fuss while being lugged around). Pixie is very gentle, will sit in my lap forever just enjoying being petted, seems to enjoy human interaction and doesn't mind being picked up or handled. Pixie has an overall calmer personality at this time.


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 1, 2014)

:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart





They're adorable!


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Apr 1, 2014)

I would suggest tattooing them or marking with a sharpie in one ear.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Apr 1, 2014)

I would suggest getting them tattooed. You will be able to tell them apart (when you check the tattoo) and it is ID if they get lost. Some people use a permanent marker in the ear but if it fades you might have to re do it. 

You could contact breeders, people who show and vets in your area and ask if they tattoo rabbits. 

Rabbits have weak skeletons, and the rabbits neck or spine can be injured easily by getting a rabbit collar caught on something or by trying to get the rabbit collar off or if it becomes caught on something and prevents the rabbit from breathing. I would suggest a harness over a collar.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 20, 2014)

LolaPixie said:


> Thanks all! They've only been with us for a few days and I am already getting better at telling them apart. First, I clipped Pixie's nails (still need to do Lola's) and then I marked an "L" in Lola's ear with a sharpie. But come to find out, Pixie is a total sweetheart and Lola is a turd! LOL She is just more high strung, she is a jumper (jumped out of their pen several times), and doesn't tolerate being held very long (however, she is very patient with my 4 year old and doesn't fuss while being lugged around). Pixie is very gentle, will sit in my lap forever just enjoying being petted, seems to enjoy human interaction and doesn't mind being picked up or handled. Pixie has an overall calmer personality at this time.




Boys always seem nicer than girls. &#128525;&#128525;. (With my buns, anyways)


----------

